# Utah Access



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Judge invalidates law; says Utah's trout rivers and streams must remain accessible | The Salt Lake Tribune

Looks like we could see important changes to river access in Utah.

Phillip


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, Fantastic!!! (unless there are any unintended consequences here that I don't know about)


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Awesome!*

Hooray for Utah! I hope more of these laws are struck down - New Mexico just passed a similar law this year even though it is contrary to previous decisions by our supreme court. Now there's a law on the books that says if you float over private land and step out of your boat to scout or for any reason, even in the river and not on the bank, you are guilty of criminal trespass.

Colorado has similar issues, and what it typically leads to is crazy landowners pulling guns on paddlers. Usually the landowners are arrested as they don't have the right to pull a gun on you and detain you against your will, but they think they do because of those types of laws.

With such a rash of these laws popping up is there a common source? ALEC?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm cautiously optimistic, but I know the state will appeal. Landowners = money. Wouldn't it be nice if we could all share the resource and play nice together?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

The state will definitely appeal. I think it will be at least another 5 years before the average joe will feel comfortable crossing private lands and waters. I am not likely to push my luck considering the local politics, especially the fever pitch of states rights issues right now.

Phillip


----------

